# Browning A-Bolt Bolt Disassembly?? HELP



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

How in the heck to you get a browning a-bolt bolt apart for cleaning? I can hear the gunk mushing around inside and I cant get the thing apart. Its driving me crazy. Anyone else figured it out?


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Are you talking about pulling the bolt? My A Bolt slug gun has a huge button on the left-rear of the receiver for a bolt release.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

No, I want to strip the bolt itself to clean all the internals.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

det07 said:


> No, I want to strip the bolt itself to clean all the internals.


this is what my manual says I tend to agree unless I am drinking




DO NOT TAKE YOUR GUN'S ACTION APART. 




This is a specialized,
finely fitted mechanism; and you may mar it for life by an attempt
to remove the inner mechanism. It is unnecessary, and may do
damage to the inner mechanism, to disassemble it for routine
cleaning and oiling. Of course, misfortunes (such as dropping
your gun in water) require appropriate attention, and in such
circumstances we recommend you immediately take your gun
to a competent gunsmith.






*25​*





​


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Roger23,

Now that is funny:lol:, unless drinking part.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

http://stevespages.com/pdf/browning_abolt.pdf

Please tell me what manual you took that from? The A-bolt manual online does not say do not take the action apart becuase you will mar it for life. It does however say do not take it apart further than what is explained in the manual.. which is pretty much removing the bolt. I thought I would ask if it was something that I could do before putting the money down to have a gunsmith clean it. 






roger23 said:


> this is what my manual says I tend to agree unless I am drinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...







​


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

You could try soaking the entire assembled bolt in a solvent such as diesel fuel oil, kerosene, mineral spirits, etc. This is quite common practice in armories when plastic parts are not involved.

After soaking you may want to use a lighter solvent such as acetone to thin and 'wash' out the residue from the innards. The acetone will also dry quickly, after that you can re-oil the key bolt areas [rotating face, firing pin channel, etc.] and put back in the receiver.

NOTE: do NOT leave large amounts of acetone uncovered indoors - vapors will quickly build up and can explode or flash upon contact with pilot lights, switch sparks, etc. Only soak with acetone in a covered container and/or outdoors away from any ignition source. If you leave the container uncovered it will all evaporate anyway. Acetone can dissolve/attack some plastics so use a metal or glass container [coffee can, Mason jar, etc.]


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

I've done it but it took me 2hrs to get it back together.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

roger23 said:


> this is what my manual says I tend to agree unless I am drinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was from a shot gun I saw something about a slug gun .I guess you were talking about a rifle sorry


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Really for both shotgun/rifle. The bolts are similar. Thank you for the help!


----------

